# NFL Draft 2012



## Handbanana (Apr 25, 2012)

Alright, whos ready for the draft? Die hard Miami fan here, hoping we dont take Tannehill in the first. What about yourselves?


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't think that I've seen enough of Mel Kiper Jr.'s stupid helmet hair on TV enough to officially be ready for the draft. The local team will trade their high-round picks for 20 6th round picks in 2015... so I'm not banking on any surprises.

I really like how the Colts have finally come out and said that indeed they're drafting Andrew Luck. _Uh, you guys tanked the entire fucking season and shoved one of the greatest quarterbacks of the modern era out of the door... nobody is surprised._


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't wait, even though we are set for a superbowl run  Sky's the limit in who we take.


TB may try and trade to 3 to make sure they get richardson...my first prediction.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 26, 2012)

btw, @ Tannehill.........be careful what you wish for.......


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 26, 2012)

5 trades in the first 6 picks?????????????


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 26, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> btw, @ Tannehill.........be careful what you wish for.......



You got him. I dunno about that.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 26, 2012)

Like, total bummer dude. Wait all that time to get to 30, Hill was still there and they took Jenkins.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 27, 2012)

Handbanana said:


> Alright, whos ready for the draft? Die hard Miami fan here, hoping we dont take Tannehill in the first. What about yourselves?



Me too brutha. I'm glad we got him. This whole scenario reminds me of Aaron Rodgers getting drafted in green bay. He sat for awhile, hes mobile, great arm, super driven.

Ideally, Moore will kill it this year, and then we can have the luxury of a high end QB controversy later on, ala green bay favre/rodgers. Sure beats Fielder/feeley lol.


----------



## flexkill (May 2, 2012)

Saints fan here....so yeah....what draft????


----------



## skoatdestroy (May 12, 2012)

i swear to god if i ever win the lotto im buying the lions and we can actually draft shit we need and not another god damn wide receiver in the second round when we could of easily gotten another corner back or an offensive tackle


----------



## USMarine75 (May 12, 2012)

Pat's drafted the 106th best safety at the top of the second round and a kid that never played football in the 6th (Rugby star). 

Other than that... the Pats 1st rd picks could be special. I hate comparing guys that have never played to HOF'ers, but sometimes when I watched Alabama, Hightower reminded me of watching young Ray Ray play for Miami... and I'd settle for 1/2 of what Ray brings to the table (you can keep the murdering preacher half )

» How Am I Doing So Far on Those Draft Predictions? Barstool Sports: Boston

I'm actually a huge fan of some of their later picks. Bequette was a stud DE at Arkansas with a good first step that played well against elite competition. And Jeremy Ebert is a little known speedy receiver (sub 4.4) from Northwestern that had over 2000 yards and 10 TDs from Dan Persa the last two years... he dominated Big 10 coverage consistently. I would have liked them to draft WR Jeff Fuller from Texas A&M (had a career worst senior year plagued with injuries, but was a preseason 1st rd prospect) in the later rounds instead of that criminal POS Dennard, but oh well... all in all very pleased because they spent 6 picks to fix that horrendous highs school quality defense...

FWIW Best picks/steals/value - BC LB Kuechly (high 1st rd pick so duh... he better be lol), Cal LB Mychal Kendricks, Stanford TE Coby Fleener (Gronk without the blocking ability and sheer Gronk-awesomeness), FIU WR T.Y. Hilton (Desean Jackson 2.0 without the crazy), and my fav -> LB Lavonte David who I think is a future All Pro!

Worst pick? Probably the 'Skins drafting Kirk Cousins... a pro day one ready natural born leader who doesn't want to be a backup. Why put that kind of pressure on Griffin??? The first time he makes a mistake the fickle fans will be chanting for Cousins. It's like they're trying to create a Sanchez/Tebow drama on purpose?! (Let's hope it's more of a Montana/Young situation) They could have gotten more help to fix that team instead of a backup QB. 

Oh and Vontaze Burfict will be out of the league or in jail in two years... book it. I can't believe people were touting him as a preseason 1st rd pick?!?! Do these people actually watch games?! He was a POS that wanted to hit like Rodney Harrison but was always out of position, misdiagnosed plays, bit on fakes/play action, and sucked at tackling... but damn he could draw a 15-yarder for late hits. He bombed the combine and pro day... Then he wanted to change people's image of him, so he did a pre-draft interview from a Vegas hotel room lol. Now he's already running his mouth how he's going to be motivated like MJD or Brady and make everyone that passed on him sorry?! Bro, you got passed over 243 times... asshat. 

[Oh and I'm not just parroting draft guides... I TiVo and watch 20+ games every week during CFB season... I still have 20+ games leftover from last year to watch lol ]


----------



## pushpull7 (May 16, 2012)

One of our draft picks torn his ACL and is done before he got started. Nice.

At least the RG3 talk has toned down some. The deadskins are SO BAD at drafting and free agency I don't know how he's become the savior. Washington won't finish higher than 6-10 this year.....thus meaning buh-bye to Shannaham. Shanny has the final say in all football matters......which means they are doomed.

When he went to Denver, he had HOF QB, HOF TE, HOF WR, found depth and talent at all draft levels and built a good program. THEN, he went back to his raider days, got fired, and has stunk the joint up in Wash. 

RG3, hype-machine. Prove it to me.


----------

